# Losing my memory...anyone else??!



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

I have hashimotos with hypo and I have been on synthroid for a month now. I'm new to all of this, but my levels starting out were 25.7 for tsh and .36 for ft4. My thyroglobin AB was 309 and thyroid perp AB was 149 (normal for both of those are apparently below 60). My tsh is now 2.14 which is apparently in the "normal" realm, but my memory and fatigue is still unbelievable. I forget everything from my keys to my phone to telling someone a story 3 plus times to paying my bills. I can't seem to remember if I ran the dishwasher or even who did the laundry. My husband is worrying a lot now..,what do I do? My doctor doesn't seem to think it's related, but I'm so OCD usually that I never ever forget things. I'm concerned! Help!


----------



## molly123 (Oct 5, 2011)

hi
i was only diagnosed last month and im the same. i can be driving somewhere and then forget where im going and have to really think hard where im heading and small things like putting milk or sugar in my coffee, turning the washer on, going to the shop for toilet roll and coming home with milk.
xx


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jya1124 said:


> I have hashimotos with hypo and I have been on synthroid for a month now. I'm new to all of this, but my levels starting out were 25.7 for tsh and .36 for ft4. My thyroglobin AB was 309 and thyroid perp AB was 149 (normal for both of those are apparently below 60). My tsh is now 2.14 which is apparently in the "normal" realm, but my memory and fatigue is still unbelievable. I forget everything from my keys to my phone to telling someone a story 3 plus times to paying my bills. I can't seem to remember if I ran the dishwasher or even who did the laundry. My husband is worrying a lot now..,what do I do? My doctor doesn't seem to think it's related, but I'm so OCD usually that I never ever forget things. I'm concerned! Help!


Yes; we call it brain-fog. Thyroid disease definitely affects memory, cognitive ability and also the artsy side of people who are so inclined. Creativity level goes waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay down.

Notes, notes and more notes.

"Now where did I put my notes?"

What do your labs look like? Results and ranges when you can, please!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Andros said:


> Notes, notes and more notes.
> 
> "Now where did I put my notes?"


That made me laugh!!!! :tongue0013:


----------



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

I posted my labs but I don't have any free range tests done yet I meet with my endo for the first time OCt 27...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Octavia said:


> That made me laugh!!!! :tongue0013:


It's the true things that are the funniest! I kid you not!


----------



## Tired Mom (Mar 28, 2011)

I've been on synthroid since March of this year. My numbers are perfect but am still feeling like I have lost my mind. Doc doesn't think it's related....I have a list of to dos in my phone that keep me straight. Hopefully u will get better soon.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I was having so much trouble prior to having my thyroid removed that I truly thought I was dealing with Alzheimers. My memory and concentration were horrible and the more I worried about it, the worse it got.

So far I'm doing O.K. with Synthroid. I feel more focused but I was actually diagnosed with Adult ADD in 1998.

If you are sure you're hypothyroid, you might ask your doctor about a drug called Vyvanse. It's a stimulant used for ADD and severe depression. I've taken it and my endocrinologist mentioned one time that many of her hypothyroid patients take it. I'll probably take it again in the future but not right now.


----------



## Islandgirl (Aug 27, 2011)

I have trouble with brain fog at a TSH above 2. My memory and brain function is a lot better between .5 and 1.5

Are you taking anything else? I could have a good TSH, but then I also am on Hormone Replacement Therapy (in the form of estrogen). If I get too much estrogen, it competes with my thyroid replacement, and the brain fog comes back.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm sorry... what was the question again?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Octavia said:


> I'm sorry... what was the question again?


:confused0006:


----------



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

Lol Octavia! I also take .5mg of clonazepam per day for anxiety...that might add to it I guess...who knows?!


----------

